# Nitto Tire 350Z Desktop Wallpaper - High Res [FREE DOWNLOAD]



## PostRelease (Jun 27, 2008)

*Nitto 350Z Desktop Wallpaper - Front*
Download screen size below:
*1600 x 1200 *
*1280 x 1024 *
*1024 x 768 *

*Nitto 350Z Desktop Wallpaper** - Rear*
Download screen size below:
*1600 x 1200 *
*1280 x 1024 *
*1024 x 768*


*Nitto INVO:*
The Invo is an ultra high performance street tire that refuses to compromise performance, ride comfort, or quality. State-of-the-art computer engineering and specialized digital testing equipment were used to produce a tread pattern that reduces perceived road noise, provides a comfortable ride, and delivers exceptional traction in both dry and wet conditions. The Invo is non-directional so that owners can rotate tires on staggered fitments. This freedom of rotation reduces abnormal wear for a smooth, quiet ride throughout the life of the tire.

- Exceptional Dry Performance
The outer shoulder is made of large, nearly continuous tread blocks, which increase the amount of
surface area contacting the road. This optimizes dry performance and cornering.

- Excellent Stability
The inner shoulder has a continuous rib formed from a single, solid block. This design increases the tire's
rigidity and stability. This rigid design keeps you connected to the road during hard braking and acceleration.

- Reduced Pattern Noise
Advanced engineering software and specialized digital testing equipment were used to produce an
exceptionally quiet tread pattern. The tread blocks have small variations in their size. This varies the sounds
produced by the tire, which results in a smooth, quiet ride. The asymmetrical tread pattern allows side-toside
tire rotation with staggered front and rear fitments to help reduce irregular wear and pattern noise.

- Superb Wet Performance
The large twin circumferential grooves quickly channel water away from the tread so you maintain greater
road traction on wet weather. 3D Multiwave sipes are cut into interlocking ripples instead of traditional
straight lines so they provide exceptional wet traction while solidifying the block to help reduce wear.










The INVO is available in wide variety of sizes:

INVO 18":
225/40ZR18 92W
225/45ZR18 91W
235/40ZR18 91W
245/40ZR18 93W
245/45ZR18 96W
255/35ZR18 94W
255/40ZR18 99W
255/45ZR18 99W
265/35ZR18 97W
275/35ZR18 99W

INVO 19":
225/45ZR19 96W
225/40ZR19 93Y
235/35ZR19 91W
245/35ZR19 93W
245/40ZR19 98W
255/35ZR19 96Y 
255/40ZR19 100Y
265/30ZR19 93W
275/30ZR19 96Y
275/35ZR19 100W
285/35ZR19 99W

INVO 20":
245/30ZR20 90W
245/35ZR20 95W
255/35ZR20 97W
275/30ZR20 97W
285/30ZR20 99W
295/25ZR20 95W


Tire fitment depends on the correct offset/size wheels. Always consult your wheel/tire dealer for correct sizing.

*Click here for more sizes and specs of the Nitto INVO. *


*Looking for a specific size or different tire? Use the Nitto Tire Selector to search and find the exact tire size/model you are looking for.*

If you have any questions or comments please *click here* to contact Nitto Tire.



This PostRelease® is part of an advertiser-supported program that sponsors Nissan Forums. PostRelease® inserts relevant news and announcements as posts within forums that have signed up to be a part of the PostRelease® network. 

PostRelease.com | Contact PostRelease


----------

